# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Instalación de  parrones españoles y otros,  para cultivo de uva de mesa y pisco

## JUAN PARRONERO

*ESTIMADOS AMIGOS, PRODUCTORES DEL FORO: 
Ofrecemos nuestro servicio de isntalación de estructuras de parrones para viñedos (Parron español, Californiano, Gable,  Doble T, Espalderas,  y otros) y  malla antipajaros .
Contamos con mas de 10 años que experiencia en el rubro en las zonas vitícolas mas importantes del Perú.
Nuetro servicio incluye:
- Diagnostico de terreno
- Trazado
- Hoyado
- Preparación de postes
- Enterrado de anclajes
- Levantamentos de postes esquineros, cabezales y centrales
- Armado y tejido completo 
- Entrega de obra listo para la instalación de las plantas de vid. 
Contamos con grupo humano de ICA - Perú, muy capacitada en este tipo de estructuras. 
Para mayor información contactarse a nuestro correo o celular   parrones.vid@gmail.com
Ing. Juan Valdez C.
# 975472414
964303321*Temas similares: Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación Artículo: Tacna declara productos bandera a aceite de oliva, aceituna de mesa, orégano y pisco Asesoria e instalacion del sistema de riego por goteo uva de mesa Artículo: Inversionistas españoles buscan zonas para cultivar aceitunas en Perú

----------


## Fredy Rodriguez

Ing. Valdez:
Deseamos instalar un parron espanol para 2. 5 has en las pampas de majes, es para uva red globe. Seria tan aamble de enviarnos una cotizacion por sus servicos.

----------


## Fredy Rodriguez

Ing. Valdez, olvidaba que por favor indique su disponibilidad esto debido a que tenemos que sembrar la uva la 1era quincena de agosto.

----------

